

The Grandmother Of The Data Center Is Missing At Sea - harold
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/grandmother-data-center-missing-sea-135209861.html

======
ColinWright
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999523)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5997791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5997791)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5996597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5996597)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5988044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5988044)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958974)
(largest discussion)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958691)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5954536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5954536)

------
UnoriginalGuy
Calling her "the grandmother of the data centre" (original article's title)
seems like a really dumb way of wording what she is famous for...

You could call her a popular author and key person in UNIX networking, but for
all we know she has never worked a day in a "data centre" in her life, unless
we're going to expand the definition to any room with computers in it (or
servers?).

I am really not trying to foofoo this, her going missing is bad news, and she
created some really key books, I just dislike the way the title/article tries
to spin it so it makes sense to the lowest common denominator - while also
completely mischaracterizing what it is she is even famous for.

~~~
aristidb
"She's famous for Unix networking." \- "What? What is that good for?" \- "Well
it's used in the data centers that power all your cloud applications." \- "Ah,
so she is like the grandmother of the data center!"

Fictive, of course. ;)

